# Drywall power sander on exterior siding????



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

This may be a stupid idea, put does anyone know if the Festool Planex sander can be bootlegged into the US easily, and can you get coarse sandpaper for it (something like 36-60 grit and up). I am trying to come up with a way to speed up prepwork on old cracked and checked T-111 siding and wonder if that may help. Maybe you cannot apply enough force on a wall sander for exterior wood prep, not sure. Just throwing it out there. Any thoughts?

edit: I found 40 grit is available for the sander, so that should be workable. It in in the cristal, too bad it is not in the heavy duty saphir line.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

T-111 can be a PITA.... :whistling2:


----------



## BreatheEasyHP (Apr 24, 2011)

Interesting...


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

DeanV said:


> This may be a stupid idea, put does anyone know if the Festool Planex sander can be bootlegged into the US easily, and can you get coarse sandpaper for it (something like 36-60 grit and up). I am trying to come up with a way to speed up prepwork on old cracked and checked T-111 siding and wonder if that may help. Maybe you cannot apply enough force on a wall sander for exterior wood prep, not sure. Just throwing it out there. Any thoughts?
> 
> edit: I found 40 grit is available for the sander, so that should be workable. It in in the cristal, too bad it is not in the heavy duty saphir line.


Dean have you tried the Joest pads?..I use the yellow ones [120 grit} on drywall with my Festool 125 finish sander....They have a ton of other products.

http://www.toolsforworkingwood.com/indextool.mvc?prodid=MS-JOEST5.XX

http://www.joest-abrasives-na.com/e/news/pdf/useit Superpad P.pdf


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Have you looked at a porter cable drywall sander? I'd post a link except 
I'm on the blackberry. 

It hooks to a shop vac


----------



## Laz (Nov 14, 2010)

I have the porter cable drywall sander. Had a remodeler put in some new 4x8 sheets on the ceiling of a porch. He should have taken all the old down because the old was smooth and the new was so roughest I've ever seen. I was told to sand it down so I did. Brought the drywall sander with some 50 grit I had and it worked like a charm! On flat surfaces I think it would work.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

For connection sake, I wanted to stick with the festool, especially since it looks like it has a shroud which would be helpful for RRP. Maybe rig some kind of shroud on the porter cable to help it catch more chips. 

I have tried one kind of sanding pad with many pin holes like Joest pads, mine were by Webb abrasives. I personally did not care for that style, I have more to try, but seemed like it lost too much airflow since holes do not match up more with a pad holes. The mesh style seems to work better when the holes are not pad specific, in my limited humble opinion, need to do more experimenting on that.


----------



## Crown Restoration (Jul 29, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> T-111 can be a PITA.... :whistling2:


Wow, Jason, where are you? I painted a house that was almost identical to that one. Seriously, the windows and trim are all exactly the same. Weird. Must be by the same builder.


----------



## Softy (Jul 19, 2009)

Don't forget the lead. They said it cause birth defect and harm environment:whistling2:


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Dean, I'm sure you'll moved on from this, but I don't think a drywall sander would have the power. Now I'm not a reviewer and have all the stats here at my desk, but if you look at the RO90, RO125, RO150 the watts go up with the disk size. The 150 I think is 800 or so watts.....comparatively the drywall would have to be significantly more to do what you want. Thus bigger motor and more weight.....eventually awkward.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Paint and Hammer said:


> Dean, I'm sure you'll moved on from this, but I don't think a drywall sander would have the power. Now I'm not a reviewer and have all the stats here at my desk, but if you look at the RO90, RO125, RO150 the watts go up with the disk size. The 150 I think is 800 or so watts.....comparatively the drywall would have to be significantly more to do what you want. Thus bigger motor and more weight.....eventually awkward.


Good point. I was thinking lack of leverage would be a problem, but I could see over all power lacking as well. Maybe someone could modify a gas weed whacked to be an orbital sander (ok, something similar) so the weight is not up high to power a sander. Filing patent now.....:jester:


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

DeanV said:


> Good point. I was thinking lack of leverage would be a problem, but I could see over all power lacking as well. Maybe someone could modify a gas weed whacked to be an orbital sander (ok, something similar) so the weight is not up high to power a sander. Filing patent now.....:jester:



I agree with the leverage also.....sounds like a job for Red Green! :thumbsup:


----------

